# Looking for summer camp for kids (2 and 5)



## zhura56 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone recommend a great summer camp or sanatorium for kids + parents anywhere in Japan. We are pretty flexible. 2 boys, 2 and 5. Thank you!!!


----------

